# Casting.AG, FS Web Services GmbH & Co. KG



## Reducal (5 Juni 2008)

In Anlehnung an den Thread um Spam für eine Anmeldung bei der Casting.AG > HIER <, wünscht nach erfolgreichem Datenbankeintrag die


> FS Web Services GmbH & Co, KG
> Postfach 1202
> 32054 Bad Salzuflen


die Überweisung des angeblich offenen Betrages durch den Rechungsempfänger auf das Konto:


> 4016585400, BLZ 43060967 bei der GLS Bank


Satte 80 €uronen waren für die vermeintliche Anmeldung fällig, aus denen bei der "letzten Zahlungsaufforderung stattliche 88,11 € werden. Ein Schelm, der Böses dabei denkt, wenn der Brief ein Datum mit dem Absendeort Hermannstadt benennt.

Warum schicken die "üblichen Verdächtigen" die Post eigentlich nicht von München aus ab? In der Leopoldstr. gibt es doch auch ein Postamt. Außerdem kann stark vermutet werden, dass es hier starke Parallelen zu ähnlich gelagerten Fällen gibt, die die Netventure S.R.L. aus dem idyllischen Hermannstadt in Rumänien betrafen, welche ja auch ihre Wurzeln bei den ex-Starquizz24ern von der ex-Ad2media in München hatte.
Um den Kreis zu schließen braucht es jetzt nur noch das Kallertaler Dreieck von Goofy.


----------



## borclu (25 Juli 2008)

*AW: Casting.AG, FS Web Services GmbH & Co. KG*

Hallo,
Auch ich heute angeschrieben worden, von der angeblichen FS WeB gmbh. Der Brief ist in Dubai verfasst, allerdings in Deutschland zur Post gegeben. Netarena Tv  soll ich angeschrieben haben und einen Test in Anspruch genommen:-p. Ich bin Ratlos. Es gibt sogar eine Supporthotline0180566917, sie sprechen nur mit einem Anrufbeamtworter. Meine Rechnung ist in Höhe von 79,80 bezahlen bis zum Ende Juli.

Wer kan mir helfen..:-?
Borclu:wall:


----------



## Captain Picard (25 Juli 2008)

*AW: Casting.AG, FS Web Services GmbH & Co. KG*



borclu schrieb:


> Wer kan mir helfen..:-?


wie immer in solchen Fällen

1) Das lesen:
Internetfallen: Rechnung, Mahnung, Mahnbescheid, Inkassobrief - Computerbetrug.de und Dialerschutz.de

2) Das schauen:
YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.


----------

